# I-fit4life Review (Tren a Mast P Test P)



## emcewen (Feb 4, 2016)

Currently on I-fit's Venum line.

700mg Tren A, 700mg Mast P and 350 Test P with .5 prami every day.

Friday (2/5) will be my second week of an 8 week run.

I took 2 weeks off the gym before the cycle (Illness).  

My lifting schedule is 

Monday - Chest/Back compounds first then supersetting 20 sets for each muscle group
tuesday - 3 mile jog
Wednesday - Legs, 20 sets for quads/calves/hammys
thursday - 3 mile jog
Friday - Shoulders then bi/tri superset, again 20 sets each muscle group (I divide shoulders into 20 sets hitting rear front and middle)
sat/sun - rest

So I've only had 2 sessions each muscle group to gauge my strength increase.  I haven't seen much yet but next week I'm expecting an increase.

Diet is at 3.8k, I originally planned on a cutting for this cycle, I changed my goal to a minor recomp/strength increase, planning to cruise on 1.5g of test Cyp/week and eat at maintenance afterward.

So down to the facts:

Aggression has skyrocketted
Acne is popping up in weird spots (Quads, calves, armpits, face)
Sexual performance is suffering a little bit, hence the prami which I just started taking 3 days ago.  Have cialis on hand JIC.
Weight has increased and I'm seeing the roundness come back in my shoulders/side chest.

I'm planning to get bloods on my next paycheck (Next friday) and I'll post them here.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 10, 2016)

First time using this source?


----------



## emcewen (Feb 10, 2016)

Yep, end of week 3 and it's definitely kicked in hard.


----------



## Jdodge (Mar 15, 2016)

Any changes still recommend i fit?


----------



## emcewen (Mar 15, 2016)

Yep, going to be in their test 400 next week at 1200/week.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## 187Infidel (May 29, 2016)

I've looked at this source also. Not convinced it would be the way to go, especially with better options out there in regards to price and quality..


----------



## zensation (Aug 30, 2016)

Hey emcewen,  how did this sourcentury turn out for you?  I haven't been on for a while bit recently decided to do another cycle. I found this source on another forum Cuz my old source went under. Would u buy from ifit again?


----------



## emcewen (Aug 31, 2016)

No, they are really expensive. I advent tried them for a long time. Basic stero from the sponsors have been treating me well if your looking.


----------



## zensation (Sep 1, 2016)

Awesome bro thanks for the reply i half expected you not to since its an old thread haha.  Im gonna pm you tho to chat further.


----------

